# DIYKit 3x3x3 Cube II/III (a)



## xchiltonx (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone know the difference between the DIY Type A II and III ?
Photos and/or hardware description appreciated.

also see http://forum.cube4you.com/thread-1641-1-1.html


----------



## Stanley (Nov 15, 2008)

I bought a DIYkit III A

and....!

It sucks. The edges are veryyy flimsy because they are not like blocks holding them in rather two slithers of plastic, after disassembling mine for lubrication i tried assembling it again and guess what, 3 of the edges snapped! And before this happend the feel of the cube was awful.

When tightening it the cube became really stiff and when loosening it the cube just popped constantly.


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 15, 2008)

Holy sh*t!
That's really unlucky... 
Is the white A II like that as well??? Seems like a nice idea to have less surface for friction, yet flimsy just won't go with cubing 
Sorry to see these sort of photos... 

Sorry, I forgot to add, is there any difference in the colour models? (i.e. black is not same as white model)


----------



## Stanley (Nov 15, 2008)

Not to sure about the II or the black model, all i know is im going to stick with the older models just for durability. This model really did disappoint me.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 16, 2008)

I have an A II. It has those ridges on the edge pieces. Doesn't feel very smooth, even if you sand them down. the inside bits of the cubies are not like those in the picture, it has normal blocks holding them together.


----------



## Tox|k (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a A-II and have mixed feelings about it. It's not as smooth the regular A; when you do turns it's kinda clicky. Though I find I have less problems over/under rotating a face when I turn a face, it's almost like it's clicking into place (though it doesn't actually). When I have mine freshly lubed, I quite like it, but, after the lube wears out abit, it does feel kinda stiff. I also find it pops noticeably more than the regular type A.

Can't say about the A-III. I was thinking of getting one to try, but after seeing those broken tabs on the edges, I think I'll pass.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 16, 2008)

Tox|k said:


> When I have mine freshly lubed, I quite like it, but, after the lube wears out abit, it does feel kinda stiff.



yes that is exactly the same for me, straight after lube I love it, then it starts catching again when it wears off


----------



## xchiltonx (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.
so type III does look bad 
After reading your posts there, I've just realised that there is a type I as well!
http://www.cube4you.com/260_White-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-(a).html
http://www.cube4you.com/392_White-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-II-(a).html
http://www.cube4you.com/410_White-DIYKit-3x3x3-Cube-III-(a).html
So only type II and type III has the inner ridges? is that right?
And most of you think that they are useless compared to the type I ?

PS their site is really confusing, now I see that there are newer models, found this for cube A type III as above but it the new model (I think?)
http://www.cube4you.com/247_New-type-White-DIYKit-3x3x3-third-model-(a).html


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 19, 2008)

> So only type II and type III has the inner ridges? is that right?
> And most of you think that they are useless compared to the type I ?


Yes and yes.
message too short


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 19, 2008)

At Drexel Open, some one had a 3x3 that he claim to be a type F, but I was almost sure that they sent him the wrong cube and in fact it was an A (II).
It had the tabs at the side of the edges.
That cube is so scary and different from any cube I've ever tried. I'm sure it's got to be the fasted cube I ever felt. It goes really fast and I have no control over it and it doesn't pop, It's almost like an Eastsheen that can cut corners really well. I think he had it on very loose tension. I think we were racing with Vault and Niko. He claimed it was a type F, but it looked nothing like the other people's type F, but just like the pictures of the A (II). The pieces didn't look so round and there were tabs. If there are type F's like that, then I must be mistaken.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Aug 8, 2009)

CRAP! I just bought my first DIY kit from Cube4you and CRAP! I bought the Type III!


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 9, 2009)

See the differences here. Do some searching before you ask the questions.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12659


----------

